# Verstärker



## gingele (21 Juni 2011)

Gutem Morgen Zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem HiFi-Verstärker, muss aber gestehen das ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne. Ich habe in einem Raum 4 Boxen mit je 3Watt eingebaut (wie Halogen-Spots). Zudem will ich die Option haben eine größere Box(en) auf einen weiteren Ausgang zu hängen, die kleinen Boxen dürfen dabei aber nicht verheizt werden. 
Der Verstärker sollte wenn Möglich 2-3 Eingänge haben, außerdem sollte sich die Lautstärke über eine Fernbedienung einsrellen lassen. 

Kennt sich da jemand aus, oder weiß jemand auf was ich Achten muss.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordischerjung (21 Juni 2011)

Moin,

ich hab von BJ das Radio verbaut, es gibt auch eine Zentraleinheit. Vielleicht hilft es ja

http://www.busch-jaeger.de/de/produkte/audio_video.htm


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Was in dem zusammenhang auch noch wichtig ist:
Wieviel Ohm haben die Lautsprecher?
Zusammen mit "größeren" LS wirst du sie wohl nicht betreiben können,
da rauchen die "kleinen" dann zwangsläufig ab.
Was du wohl Brauchst ist ein Amp mit 2x2 Ausgängen,
die Separat regelbar sind.
Oder Alternativ die "Minilautsprecher" an sowas betreiben, und über einen (Regelbaren) Ausgang des Verstärkers betreiben.
http://www.thomann.de/de/maintronic_av30_verstaerker_hutschiene.htm
Suche im Netz einfach mal nach "Mischverstärker" "Zonenverstärker"
(Thomann ist hier schonmal ne gute Adresse)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Juni 2011)

Nachtrag:

Das hier habe ich gerade noch bei meinem Händler gefunden, wäre wesentlich günstiger als die obige Variante.



> Mini-Einbauverstärker Blanko. Universell einsetzbar für Heim, Camping, Konferenzräume, Restaurants, Kinos usw.. Aufgebaut mit Netzschalter/ Micro- und MIC/MP3/Aux Lautstärkeregler, Eingangswahlschalter (Mic, MP3, Aux), separate Mikrofoneingangsbuchse 6,3 mm Klinke, Signaleingangsbuchse 6,3mm. Leistung 6 Watt, Frequenzgang 20 Hz - 25 khz, Stromversorgung DC 12-24 V, Maße B x H x T 86 x 86 x 56 mm, Einbaumaß ca. B x T x H 55 x 70 x 30 mm, Gewicht 150 g. Weiße Hartplastik-Abdeckplatte, Regelknöpfe schwarz.



Kostet gerade mal 30 Euro.
Den könntest du auch hinter deinem "Großen" Verstärker an einen Regelbaren Ausgang hängen.
Bilder kann ich dir bei Interesse gerne per eMail zukommen lassen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## gingele (21 Juni 2011)

Also die Miniboxen haben einen Widerstand von 8 Ohm.

Ich hab mal gehört es gibt Verstärker die sich den Boxen anpassen, damit diese quasi nicht überlastet werden. Wenn man nun ein Ausgang für die Miniboxen verwendet und einen anderen Ausgang für einen größere Lautsprecher.


----------



## gingele (21 Juni 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Bilder kann ich dir bei Interesse gerne per eMail zukommen lassen.



Du hast gerade ne PN bekommen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Juni 2011)

gingele schrieb:


> Also die Miniboxen haben einen Widerstand von 8 Ohm.
> 
> Ich hab mal gehört es gibt Verstärker die sich den Boxen anpassen, damit diese quasi nicht überlastet werden. Wenn man nun ein Ausgang für die Miniboxen verwendet und einen anderen Ausgang für einen größere Lautsprecher.



Nicht dass ich wüsste...
Ich kenne das nur von "GANZ GROßEN" Systemen, Line-Arrays u.s.w.
aber das ist wohl ne ganz andere Liga. 

Mail ist raus.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## maxi (22 Juni 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste...
> Ich kenne das nur von "GANZ GROßEN" Systemen, Line-Arrays u.s.w.
> aber das ist wohl ne ganz andere Liga.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, kenne ich auch nur in einer klasse die gigantisch über der 4x 3W liegen.

----------------

http://www.conrad.biz/ce/de/product/190794/2X40W-STEREO-ENDSTUFE-BAUSATZ/2406030&ref=list

http://www.techome.de/bausaetze/aud...ow-cost-30-watt-hifi-verstaerker-bausatz.html


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Juni 2011)

> Ich hab mal gehört es gibt Verstärker die sich den Boxen anpassen, damit diese quasi nicht überlastet werden.



Vielleicht war da die 100V bzw. ELA Technik gemeint. Hier hat man keine Leistungsanpassung der Lautsprecher an die Verstärkerausgänge sondern eine Spannungsanpassung, da können Lautsprecher mit großer Leistung parallel zu Lautsprechern kleiner Leistung angeschlossen werden(die kleinen sind in dem Fall natürlich entsprechend leiser), auch können (fast) beliebig viele Lautsprecher parallel geschaltet werden ohne Überlastung des Verstärkers. Die Verluste auf (längeren) Kabelstrecken sind auch geringer als bei der niederohmigen Variante. Üblicherweise passiert die Anpassung mit Trafos bzw. Übertrager(einer an jedem Ausgang des Verstärkers, einer an jedem Lautsprecher), das mindert den Frequenzbereich etwas, wäre aber in diesem Fall vielleicht kein Problem. Ein Beispiel für einen solchen Lautsprecher mit Übertrager findest Du gerade bei Pollin unter Best.Nr. 640 557.


----------



## mariob (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Oberchefe hat das sehr schön ausgedrückt. Ich wollte da gestern etwas rabiater schreiben habe es aber dann gelassen.
Wie schon gesagt, eine Endstufe die die Maximalbelastbarkeit der Schwingspule ermitteln kann gibt es nicht (das ist der eigentlich die Leistung limitierende Faktor in einem klassischen Lautsprecher).
Weiter im Thema, 3 Watt Systeme, eigentlich fliegt bei mir sowas ohne näheres Hinsehen sofort in die Tonne, schon alleine der Verarbeitungsqualität und der eingsetzten Materialien wegen. Was ich damit sagen will, Hifi ist mit sowas kaum zu machen. Es genügt also eigentlich die billigste zu beschaffende Endstufe, problematisch sehe ich die geforderte Fernbedienung. Vielleicht könnte da eine billige Kompaktanlage dran, die Dinger haben aber zuviel Leistung. Widerstand davor und gut ist.
Wenn Du über viele Lautsprecher nachdenkst, wäre ein Mehrwegesystem in Kombination mit den Dingern denkbar, also passiv oder aktiv. Preislich würde das aber den Rahmen sprengen, gleich welche Philosophie. In beiden Fällen sollte man den Kram etwas im Frequenzgang linearisieren, dazu braucht man Meßtechnik, auch die billigere passive Lösung fliegt einem da erfahrungsgemäß mit dem Aufwand um die Ohren. Wie schon geschrieben, was kompaktes dran und gut ist.
Ach und nochwas, ich bin zwar für Meßtechnik, Musik hören ist aber etwas sehr subjektives und das was für mich gut klingt ist auch nicht linear. Insofern kann man da mit mir keinen Glaubenskrieg anfangen, der läuft ins Leere, auch eine billige Transistorendstufe kann gut klingen.

Gruß
Mario


----------

